# Best line for a 50?



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

Got an old Penn International 50 that needs new line. Will be used for high speed trolling with a 24oz lead and used for regular trolling. What pound test would you recommend?


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

We run Jerry Brown 80 lb hollowcore braid to a decent topshot of 60lb Momoi Diamond in that blue smoke color. Some use high vis line for trolling. I prefer clear or the light blue line.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'd also recommend running a braid backing to boost capacity a bit and go to either 60-80lb topshot. Brand-wise is up to you on the line. Momoi is definitely my best seller although I personally like the original Momoi high catch to the Diamond.


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

We have done 50lb mono and 80lb mono in the past... This year we switched to 100lb mono topshot with 130lb braid underneath. Increased capacity considerably. We also upgraded to carbon fiber drag washers in all our stuff this year and increased our drag capacity consideribly. 

Most will say 100lb mono is too heavy for a 50w... not sure I completely disagree with them... We might go down to 80lb mono topshot next year, haven't decided yet. We were VERY pleased with how the setups handled themselves this year.

Had a couple of tuna get WAY down into the braid this summer... not sure we would have landed them if we had ONLY mono on the reels.... Was nice to have the 100lb as a buffer too.... could really drop the hammer on a fish if you needed to and horse them in (if sharks/barracuda were present).


----------

